# Thrown together setup to show thanks to BSea



## GrantH (Nov 14, 2011)

As many of you know, I have recently joined the forum and asked about what equipment and such that I need.  I came with a list and a lot of you helped me figure what to order, and what not to order. I plan on placing that order this week. 

Member BSea sent me quite a lot of stuff, some of which was a surprise. He mentioned he was going to send some pen kits to me so that I could get started. He didn't mention the wood and acrylic blanks! I'm super excited now. Here is everything (sans the pen kits) that I received today.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice! That will help get you started!


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 14, 2011)

I tell you what, that was a great score.  there are some awesome people on this site that want you to suceed in a serious way.  I have benifited from this generocity as well and one day when my stash is a little nicer I will sure be paying it forward.


----------



## GrantH (Nov 14, 2011)

My dad says there is tons of sweet gum, oak, maple, and couple other species that they have too much of on their hunting camp's land. I plan on grabbing some and making something of it. Once cut down it will be shared. Just gotta get started turning and then I will be sourcing more and more wood. 

Thanks again BSea!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Nov 14, 2011)

Penturners (and woodworkers alike) never cease to amaze me in their generosity.

Kudos to you BSea!!  Enjoy Grant.

AK


----------



## GrantH (Nov 14, 2011)

The first two acrylics remind me of my old bowling balls when I played through highschool. I'll have to keep those around for myself I believe.


----------



## BSea (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad you liked everything Grant. The last 2 blanks are my own creation. They will surprise you once you get into them.

My wife was thrilled to see a box go out rather than come in.


----------



## GrantH (Nov 14, 2011)

My brother called dibs one the first one. He's hoping the two parallel lines go deep enough to stay. We're all getting excited over here.


----------



## tim self (Nov 14, 2011)

Grats on the score but gotta say right off, YOU SUCK.  Your pics are too good for a beginner turner.  Use your phone to make us feel better.  And welcome BTW.


----------



## GrantH (Nov 14, 2011)

tim self said:


> Grats on the score but gotta say right off, YOU SUCK.  Your pics are too good for a beginner turner.  Use your phone to make us feel better.  And welcome BTW.



That's another small hobby of mine. I'm using a Canon T1i I got for Christmas last year. These were taken with the 18-55 kit lens as I had to hold one of the lights by hand. Once I find a way to use both bigger bulbs in clip stands or something i'll take a few with the 55-250 lens. Glad you like the pics, I can't stand looking at low quality pics when trying to see details!


----------

